# T



## Tyrrovada (Oct 14, 2018)

I'm horny and wondering if there's any good gay yiff sites. Specifically sucking dong XD


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 14, 2018)

This is a pg13 forum.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 14, 2018)

This guy speaks my language!


----------



## Alv (Oct 14, 2018)

Typing your search into e621 or FA is generally good enough. There's several different tags related to oral you can search.


----------



## Yav (Oct 14, 2018)

and here i thought every furry knew about the wonders of e621 and furaffinity


----------



## Alv (Oct 14, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> This is a pg13 forum.



Not anymore


----------



## Tyrrovada (Oct 14, 2018)

*borks* oof XD


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 14, 2018)

Cheez said:


> and here i thought every furry knew about the wonders of e621 and furaffinity


Apparently he is in the process of being corrupted.


----------



## Tyrrovada (Oct 14, 2018)

how do I delete dis? *whines in embarrasment*


----------



## Alv (Oct 14, 2018)

tyrronious said:


> how do I delete dis? *whines in embarrasment*



You're cute when you're like that


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 14, 2018)

tyrronious said:


> how do I delete dis? *whines in embarrasment*


Don't worry :V
You're allowed to be an anarchist here.

FaF Mods just wants to suppress our sexuality. :V
My genitals demands freedom of expression


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 14, 2018)

@tyrronious Can I get a hello no to clam shells brother?


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 14, 2018)

A disregard for crotch oriented axe wounds.


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Oct 15, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> @tyrronious Can I get a hello no to clam shells brother?


Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## someone_2isback (Dec 29, 2018)

lol


----------

